# Spring has finally sprung!



## grandpawrichard (Mar 23, 2016)

It's so nice to see that Spring has finally come to the Skagit Valley! 









Even the Eagles are enjoying the nicer weather! 













Dick


----------



## wareagle700 (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice lighting on the flowers. Good shots there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice!!!


----------



## grandpawrichard (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks guys!  Here's one more for you:

Getting ready to take flight:





Dick


----------



## rydert (Mar 23, 2016)

great pics.....


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 23, 2016)

Good ones!


----------



## BERN (Mar 23, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 26, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 26, 2016)

Very Nice! Man those blooms are sharp. Is that a golden eagle among them?


----------

